# Recent Job Pictures



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

which one is which? :laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks terrible, no offense.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

An improvement. A who did it and ran job


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well its not like a new install, many neutrals were too short, hots werent correct lengths, I did what I could with it.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

90 degrees baby 90 degrees


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

Keep in mind, this was a business which was open in 3 hours from when I started, I had ALOT of work to do besides the panel. I know its not pretty, I wanted functional and neat(er)


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Tie wraps should be made illegal in panels.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

Whats wrong with zip ties?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Ever try to trace a wire in a panel when they are tie wrapped? PITA!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

k_buz said:


> Tie wraps should be made illegal in panels.


Yea? We don't all use solid wire.... Try keeping stranded wire in double tub 72 cct panels neat without them!


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yea? We don't all use solid wire.... Try keeping stranded wire in double tub 72 cct panels neat without them!


It would be a violation if the wires are bundled for more than 24". How tall is a 72 ckt tub? 5'?:whistling2:


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cable ties make it hard to trace wires... correct, I agree, but it was hard to trace wires in that rats nest too haha! and you can always *carefully* cut wire ties with *****. Agreed with the stranded statement. I feel ties arent bad in this case seeing as its all conduit. I terminated all grounds, then neutrals, with all hot wires on top, makes it nice and sleezy to move around breakers etc. opossed to the rats nest method which takes 10 minutes to locate the correct wire.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

What does conduit have to do with it? If it took you 10 minutes to trace a wire in the first picture, you are doing it all wrong. Pull on a wire, watch it move. Can't do that with the wire ties. And it sure looks like most of those wires are solid...just sayin.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

k_buz said:


> Tie wraps should be made illegal in panels.


Why.. :blink::blink:

They make for a nice neat installation and are easy enough to remove if you have skilled hands.. :laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yea? We don't all use solid wire.... Try keeping stranded wire in double tub 72 cct panels neat without them!


It's all in the wrist.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

walkerj said:


> It's all in the wrist.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If I wire a panel full of stranded wire I use sticky backs and zip ties but I don't tighten them. That way they keep the wires more or less in place but you can still wiggle wires around to trace something.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

B4T said:


> Why.. :blink::blink:
> 
> They make for a nice neat installation and are easy enough to remove if you have skilled hands.. :laughing:


I count 16 zip ties in that second picture, and it still looks like crap.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'm a notorious zip-tie cutter.

Rat's nest panel?
Control or PLC cabinet with a million red wires with no labels?

Yer gonna git yer zip ties cut :brows:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

In a resi panel I like to use solid wire instead of zip ties. Same color as the wire I am tying.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like a Peter d special


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

k_buz said:


> I count 16 zip ties in that second picture, and it still looks like crap.


I agree.. and there should be a fine for guys who can't master the art of a flush cut..

I see 1/4" sticking out.. WHY???????


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

B4T said:


> I agree.. and there should be a fine for guys who can't master the art of a flush cut..
> 
> I see 1/4" sticking out.. WHY???????


One of they worst cussing's I ever took was for leaving a diagonal cut in a zip tie.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nolabama said:


> One of they worst cussing's I ever took was for leaving a diagonal cut in a zip tie.


He was right.. I bet that guy taught you well..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

k_buz said:


> Ever try to trace a wire in a panel when they are tie wrapped? PITA!


I like to use wax string...:laughing:


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

This isn't a brand new panel, I'm not entering it in the sub panel beauty contest, I want to make it functional, and easy to work on. Simple enough. Yea i could flush cut the zip ties, but I didn't have my ***** with me. There is ALOT of stranded in that panel, its about 75% stranded. This wasnt my top priority, Ive had a VERY busy week wiring this place for stage lights, audio, refridgeration, coolers, compressors, pumps, lights, fans, etc. etc. Ive had to bring the entire courtyard up to code for inspection, this was just a side project that didnt necessarily need to be done. Believe me if it were a new panel id be embarassed lol.

^maybe not 75% stranded but, hey, alot of it is. plus with the wire nuts (which I HATE doing) zip ties do clean it up


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Then why would you post pictures?


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

to show what slobs some people are, that rats nest was ina brand new panel. I also though it was rediculous to break the tab off and not buy a ground bar...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Svtlightning207 said:


> Yea i could flush cut the zip ties, but I didn't have my ***** with me. There is ALOT of stranded in that panel, its about 75% stranded.


Poor excuse.. :no::no:

I could used my wire strippers or lineman's to get a flush cut.. maybe next time.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

k_buz said:


> Then why would you post pictures?


how else are you all going to be trolled... :brows:


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

^ your right, I could have. I'll tell yall what, I'll go over it again tomrrow and post new pics :thumbsup: I'm sure i'll be waiting forever for the inspector to show up. I've got to go through and label circuits anyways, plus I'm getting paid by the hour.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Pretty clean looking panel for a NY job. I've seen much worse.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Svtlightning207 said:


> but I didn't have my ***** with me.


No tool pouch?:whistling2:


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm gonna catch heat.... I don't tool pouch. it has never been my thing. I use a tool bucket, and I have an insane amount of tools in it. It works well for me. Tool bags kill my hips.


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

I give you credit for attempting to neaten up someone else's mess.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Oakey said:


> I give you credit for attempting to neaten up someone else's mess.


Why would you give credit? He got paid to do it. Who wouldn't "clean up" a panel if they are getting paid? I'd sweep the floor if the customer asked me to and were willing to pay for it.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> I like to use wax string...:laughing:


String is alot safer than a tie wrap tail sticking out. But I guarantee that if it gets cut out, it is not going to be replaced! :blink:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> Poor excuse.. :no::no:
> 
> I could used my wire strippers or lineman's to get a flush cut.. maybe next time.. :thumbsup:


You have weird priorities :laughing:

Are you gonna ding him for not taking time out of his admittedly busy week to paint the panel backboard?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yea? We don't all use solid wire.... Try keeping stranded wire in double tub 72 cct panels neat without them!



Containment and confined are different.

Those ties are so damn tight you may need to derate the conductors.

It does look better- until the next guy cuts them loose. 

Distribution panels are not control cabinets.

Stranded conductors can be manipulated and laid in together nicely, with the right touch, and no straps. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Wire nuts in a panel? Is that common practice in the US?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Rochsolid said:


> Wire nuts in a panel? Is that common practice in the US?


Yes. Very common.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Rochsolid said:


> Wire nuts in a panel? Is that common practice in the US?


Sure why not?

And I have seen the Canadian code section and it really does not entirely prohibit it either.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

B4T said:


> I agree.. and there should be a fine for guys who can't master the art of a flush cut..
> 
> I see 1/4" sticking out.. WHY???????


Amateurs!
I never cut zip ties in panels. There always seems to be a little piece sticking out that's sharper than a razor knife. I always twist my zip ties at the base and when they come loose it's a nice smooth end. No one can bitch about getting cut now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Sure why not?
> 
> And I have seen the Canadian code section and it really does not entirely prohibit it either.


Just curious, I've never seen it, and I wouldn't do it either, just a preference thing I suppose


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

What a bunch of pricks!! :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I'm a notorious zip-tie cutter.
> 
> Rat's nest panel?
> Control or PLC cabinet with a million red wires with no labels?
> ...


You just enjoy being a rebel without a clue.. :laughing:


----------



## dwolff (Sep 16, 2012)

k_buz said:


> Tie wraps should be made illegal in panels.


What is wrong with tie wraps in panels.just asking.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

dwolff said:


> What is wrong with tie wraps in panels.just asking.


I guess some could say bundling becomes an issue, I believe if you don't go CRAZY with them There fine.


----------



## mtylerb (Apr 18, 2012)

running dummy said:


> ... I always twist my zip ties at the base and when they come loose it's a nice smooth end. No one can bitch about getting cut now. :thumbsup:


x2 I thought everyone did this.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

running dummy said:


> Amateurs!
> I never cut zip ties in panels. There always seems to be a little piece sticking out that's sharper than a razor knife. I always twist my zip ties at the base and when they come loose it's a nice smooth end. No one can bitch about getting cut now. :thumbsup:


I use a pair of flush cutting pliers. 
I've cut myself even after twisting them. 

I'm still a fan of 1/2 hitches.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

k_buz said:


> Tie wraps should be made illegal in panels.


 But...Why?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Harry, if you know the lost art of wax string tying ,let us know.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> Harry, if you know the lost art of wax string tying ,let us know.


There were some great wax string lashing pics on here some time ago. Wouldn't mind seeing them again


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Harry, if you know the lost art of wax string tying ,let us know.


I've seen it described in military handbooks. If you want to get real crazy go look at NASA's workmanship standards publications.


----------



## gswimfrk (Jan 19, 2013)

Is that a Square D HOMELINE panel??????

At least he could have used a more decent panel like a square D QO.....


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

why waste tywraps...just use a scrap piece of wire. :laughing:


----------

